
Earth-Moon Fire Pole - duck
https://what-if.xkcd.com/157/
======
kempbellt
I love how 5 year-olds see the world.

5yo mind: The Moon is up, so if you have a fire pole, you slide down, to
Earth! How long does that take?

(Years of KSP experience later...)

Oof... Up isn't really what I thought up was, and neither is down. It makes
more sense now, and almost less sense at the same time if you try to explain
it to anyone.

~~~
CarbyAu
I have a 2 year old. I can't wait for this wild journey!

------
CarbyAu
Absolutely a fun read!

Curiously, it doesn't answer the question.

------
bscphil
Needs a (2018) in the title:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180523010341/https://what-
if.x...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180523010341/https://what-
if.xkcd.com/157/)

Unfortunately, Randall hasn't added any posts since then.

~~~
cuddlybacon
I wonder if there just stopped being interesting questions to answer. I
remember him saying somewhere that he got a lot of questions that read as if
the asker was trying to create a specific answer.

~~~
sohkamyung
Randall Munroe has (re)started those What-Ifs in a simplified form for a New
York Times column called "Good Question" [1]

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/column/good-question-randall-
munroe-...](https://www.nytimes.com/column/good-question-randall-munroe-xkcd)

~~~
bscphil
Thank you for this. I'm shocked, I had no idea! I wish he would have put a
What-If blog post up pointing people to this column.

It's pretty telling that What-If has 573 subscribers on Inoreader (the RSS
feed reader), but Good Question only has 3!

